# My new race Car For 2010



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi All

These are some pics of my new race car for this years racing in the dunlop motorsport news saloon car championship. The car is having a full race cage fitted so i will put the pics of the car now and, later, when i get it back with the cage in. 

Regards Mark

MGTRACING


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

Sorry, got a bit of a problem with the pics. It has taken me all day to work it all out WHAT A NIGHTMARE


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi All 

Here is some of the spec

O/S6 Speed Sequential Box
3 Plate carbon clutch
nismo front and rear diffs
ap6 pot brakes front
brembo 4 pots rear
HKS TO4Z Turbo Kit
HKS VCAM PRO
Full Billet Motor
Full Titanium Exhaust
Ohlins Shocks
HKS Fcon PRO
And lots more


----------



## inFOCUS (Jul 2, 2004)

crikey! looks like a bit of a tool, what happend to the beautiful 32 though??


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Hope the car racing goes as well as the bike racing did Mark.

Can you post a list of race dates up please?

Dave


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

competition looks tough

Surname Forename Class Comp Make Model 
No. 

Barrow Raymond A 67 Ford Escort 
Biggars Mark A 117 Nissan Skyline 
Birley Rod A 44 Ford Escort WRC 
Bly Darren A 42 Nissan Skyline 
Craig Stephen A 54 Subaru Imprezza 
Craig Nigel A 96 Subaru Imprezza 
Davies Martin A 32 Ford Sierra 
Hoskin Mark A 92 Audi TT BDM 
Humphrey Russell A 21 Mitsubishi Evo 5 
Mackay Stratton A 118 Subaru Imprezza WRX 
Smith Gareth A 5 Toyota Starlet 
Taylor Peter A 82 Ford Sierra Cosworth 
Thomas Stuart A 86 Seat Cupra 
Thompson Andy A 3 Seat Leon 
Williamson Nick A 47 Ford Escort 
Wise Malcolm A 128 Ford Escort


----------



## Ads (Feb 3, 2006)

Great looking car mark! Where did you get the bonnet from?

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

Looking good Mark, i will certainly be at a few of the rounds cheering you on! Any Specs? What's the reason you got rid of the Blue 32 for this one?


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

hope this will work on the pics


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Reason*



daytona said:


> Looking good Mark, i will certainly be at a few of the rounds cheering you on! Any Specs? What's the reason you got rid of the Blue 32 for this one?


Hi Daytona

The reason I have gone for the R33GTR is because I just fancied a change

Regards Mark


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice pics Mark. Lovin that exhaust !

Keith


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

*CAR*



KM BlackGTR said:


> Nice pics Mark. Lovin that exhaust !
> 
> Keith


Thanks Mate

Wait till you see the pics in a week or so, when it has had the cage fitted and all the new parts fitted. We all so have removed the air con, ABS, all the heaters, dash and the old cage. Absolutely nothing inside the car now I have a carbon dash going in and race technologys dash too 

Regards Mark


----------



## gt0311 (Oct 12, 2004)

very nice car, if i may make a suggestion. Run a 100 micron filter from the bottom of your OS88 gear box. This will stop any metal shavings from entering your oil pump, good luck.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Any more pics on the gearbox cooler/pump setup?


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Box*



gt0311 said:


> very nice car, if i may make a suggestion. Run a 100 micron filter from the bottom of your OS88 gear box. This will stop any metal shavings from entering your oil pump, good luck.


Thanks Mate

I think it has one but if it does not I will get one on the car 

Regards Mark


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

*gearbox cooler/pump setup*



Adam Kindness said:


> Any more pics on the gearbox cooler/pump setup?


Hi Adam 

When I get the car back I will get some pics to you mate 

Regards Mark


----------



## jaytee (Dec 3, 2005)

*MMMMMM NICCCEEE*

car loooooks awesome mark, exhaust looks impressive 
and the wheels + plus the gear box AND EVERTHING ELSE... I WANT IT :chairshot DAMN YOU


----------



## hpt_simon (May 20, 2006)

hahah, 56sec tsukuba car, with full interior, and a/c hahahaha


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

*HA HA*



hpt_simon said:


> hahah, 56sec tsukuba car, with full interior, and a/c hahahaha


Ya tell me about it Simon:chuckle: 



Can't wait to drive the car 

Mark


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

mate i love this car,i was searching this specific car a few weeks back and noticed it was up for sale! i need to have a look at it as i truly love it!


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Car*



JapFreak786 said:


> mate i love this car,i was searching this specific car a few weeks back and noticed it was up for sale! i need to have a look at it as i truly love it!


Where did you see it for sale?


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Looks sweet mark will be good to see her it a couple of weeks.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

i can't remember,it was on a jap site,i took this photo's from that website i think,it was some time ago...


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

Awesome car Mark! Can I have the exhaust please? :smokin: I remember seeing this for sale

What does she go like or is that a silly question? lol

Ozz


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

*DATES*



davewilkins said:


> Hope the car racing goes as well as the bike racing did Mark.
> 
> Can you post a list of race dates up please?
> 
> Dave


Will do mate


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Yum tastic Mark...


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Car*



Hja-Ozz said:


> Awesome car Mark! Can I have the exhaust please? :smokin: I remember seeing this for sale
> 
> What does she go like or is that a silly question? lol
> 
> Ozz


Hi Ozz

I don't know how it goes as I have not driven the car yet, I picked the car up from immingham and then straight back to work drove it off the trailer into the work shop and then washed it and then stripped the car to go and have the cage fitted in. Having waited 3 to 4 months for it to get here a few more weeks are not going to hurt, but I must say I am so looking forward to getting it on the track, I know the car will be fast but what I want is it to handle well and some how to be a lot lighter. I have removed lots of parts from the car so I know it will be lighter but only time will time tell.

Regards 

Mark


----------



## G-sport (Jul 24, 2001)

I have to admit that if it were possible to fit that exhaust to my skyline it would be gone already!!! 
I'm not a huge fan of 33's as a general rule but I must say this car does look tough, but should look more so when it comes back and looks more like the race car it will be.


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

Beautiful car....engine in good shape?

Love this one;


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

holy tits mgee that is a simply stunning gtr and what a spec list!

that is going to fly!!! cant wait to see it racing! hope it all goes well mate.

i am so jealous


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

*pic*



Mikster said:


> Beautiful car....engine in good shape?
> 
> Love this one;


Hi

Where do you guys find the pics from??

Regards Mark


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Looks very tuff. looking forward to seeing some vids


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

what exhaust is that? looks very nice


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

M3855 said:


> Hi
> 
> Where do you guys find the pics from??
> 
> Regards Mark


It's a bit like having a trophy wife isn't it, then finding out that all your mates have been there first. :chuckle:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

alot of searching,i spent ages doing it,i've also got the picture aswell,and another 2 or 3


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

More pics

Hosaka Tuning Factory

Skylines at Battle Evome « Kultivate's Weblog

Auto Otaku: Car and Life: February 2008

Loads of other around by using g00gle...


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

the car looks awsome mark, cant wait to see it


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi All

Going to collect the race car this weekend after having the cage custom-made for the car. Will put some pics up Sunday or Monday.


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

davewilkins said:


> Hope the car racing goes as well as the bike racing did Mark.
> 
> Can you post a list of race dates up please?
> 
> Dave


Date Venue Details Event
March 28 Brands Hatch 
April 17/18 Brands Hatch 
May 16 Mallory Park 
May 22/23 Brands Hatch GP 
June 26/27 Lydden 
July 31/Aug 1 Snetterton 
August 14/15 Brands Hatch 
October 2 Snetterton 
October 30/31 Brands Hatch 

Regards Mark


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

Came to see you the other day mark just to say Hi. Hopefully like you say get Garth to check her over.

Loving the pics of the car. Will add the 16th of May to my diary and come watch @ Mallory


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

I'll make the effort and get my arse down to Brands Hatch to cheer you on. Are all the races on the indy circuit or are any of them on the full circuit?


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

*LOL*

oops, my bad. I just noticed the dates in May for the GP circuit................blind ****. :chairshot


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Wade said:


> Came to see you the other day mark just to say Hi. Hopefully like you say get Garth to check her over.
> 
> Loving the pics of the car. Will add the 16th of May to my diary and come watch @ Mallory


I might have to move the May bubble meet date so I can come to Mallory...


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Very nice Mark, looking forward to seeing you and Darren battle it out.:bowdown1:


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

minifreak said:


> Very nice Mark, looking forward to seeing you and Darren battle it out.:bowdown1:


Hi Greg


Yes it will be very interesting this year

Regards Mark


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

Here are some pics of the cage in the car now


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

very nice cage mark


----------



## G-sport (Jul 24, 2001)

Some more pics of Mark's new cage install:


----------



## G-sport (Jul 24, 2001)




----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Very nice cage!


----------



## G-sport (Jul 24, 2001)

More pics!!


----------



## hpt_simon (May 20, 2006)

carbon dash uuuuuuuuuuuuh


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Looking good Mark...

Don't forget my Engine loom when you come back


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I was down there today and managed to take a few snaps of it myself. This thing looks devestating in the metal!



























































































:smokin:


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Oh, and I also managed to get unequivocal evidence that Mark does actually work on cars other than those that belong to him:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

saw this when I was down at Rons, looks an awesome machine! 

Ozz


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Jags said:


>


Good work..

Thats my silver car in the background


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

looks like an utter weapon! jealous is not suitable to describe how im feeling right now!


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Moff said:


> Good work..
> 
> Thats my silver car in the background


I know. That's not going to be a a slouch either:thumbsup:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

whats the small tank and the slightly bigger tank with all the pipes coming off it~?


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

*tank*



mattysupra said:


> whats the small tank and the slightly bigger tank with all the pipes coming off it~?


Hi Matty

The tank with all the pipes coming out of is the a surge tank and collector tank with twin fuel pumps in

Regards Mark


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

Cant wait to see and hear this beast at mallory :thumbsup:


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Update*



Wade said:


> Cant wait to see and hear this beast at mallory :thumbsup:


Hi Wade

Neither can I mate. I picked the car up yesterday from Race Technologies in Nottingham, so I have a few more things to do now and then I will be going to Mallory Park for some testing, either next week or the week after will put some more picks up soon.

Regards 

Mark


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

Hopefully I will get to actually see the thing soon.


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

*car*



mwebster said:


> Hopefully I will get to actually see the thing soon.


Hi Marcus

What did you think of the car when you seen it marcus


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

she was sweeeeet, few more bits and she looks like she will be ready for the big time.


----------



## SirRolf (Oct 23, 2009)

awesome car - very nice specs :thumbsup:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

seen the car in the flesh today! Mark was playing with himself at the look of his new spoiler that was a little worrying for myself 


However the car looks the dogs ball sack, i also got to hear/see it make alot of noise in the dino cell also ! 


Im sure mark will be along to tell you all the results...... :thumbsup: opcorn:


----------



## rubenv (Jun 29, 2009)

very nice skyline:thumbsup:
If u sell the nismo center gauge, u can let it know


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

I knew I had this pic somewhere, and I found it. For 29.95 I can send you original hi-res I have of this , taken by me here in Japan. PM me your email address


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

stunning pic mate


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Brilliant stuff mate! Keep up the good work!!
29.95 for the pic?? - not really in the spirit of things....

Mark - I hope to come and watch you race at Brands.. First round is only a few weeks away so fingers crossed will see you at that one

Good luck with everything!

Sam


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

I was just kidding, hence the  I inserted with my reply.


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Car*



hyrev said:


> I knew I had this pic somewhere, and I found it. For 29.95 I can send you original hi-res I have of this , taken by me here in Japan. PM me your email address


Hi hyrev

Love that pic. Well, the car is 98% done now and looking just so nice I will take some more pictures today when I am at work. I am hoping to be testing at Mallory Park on Wednesday the 3rd of March.

Had the car on the new 4 Wheel drive Dynopack that we have at MGT Racing and I was very happy with the results that the Car made 550BHP ATW and 500FT/LBS Torque. Not sure of the flywheel power as I dont know how much power is lost in the transmission, but I can't wait to drive the car this week. 

Thanks for the quote Matty ( MATTYSUPRA) " I just could not help myself it looks so good"

seen the car in the flesh today! Mark was playing with himself at the look of his new spoiler that was a little worrying for myself 


However the car looks the dogs ball sack, i also got to hear/see it make alot of noise in the dino cell also ! 


Im sure mark will be along to tell you all the results...... :thumbsup:

Regards Mark


----------



## Tokaikid (May 7, 2007)

Mark took his car for a shakedown at Mallory today.

Boy was it cold.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

nice pics!


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

looks like fun thanks for the pics


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks Steve

For the pics like them Thanks

mark


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

What was she like Mark ?


----------



## gtr beast (Feb 4, 2010)

Garth don't look to happy lol


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Garth*



gtr beast said:


> Garth don't look to happy lol


I am not surprised it was bloody FREEZING I think i was the only one warm as I was driving the car

Regards mark


----------



## Foz (Sep 17, 2007)

Awsome pictures, car looks lovely Mark!


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Car*



Foz said:


> Awsome pictures, car looks lovely Mark!


Hi Foz

Thanks Mate

The car may look good. Wish I could say the same about the way it is running:bawling:, as when we where testing at Mallory Park on Wednesday, the car developed a misfire and so far we have not been able to find the cause. We have changed almost everything in the engine bay and ECUs and still the car has a miss on load. Thank god we have the dyno because this would be even harder to find without it. Only a few more things to try now IE engine loom and ecu loom. Hopefully this is the problem but who knows

Regards 
Mark


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

M3855 said:


> Hi Foz
> 
> Thanks Mate
> 
> ...


These things are here to test us - looks awesome though Mark :thumbsup:


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

*CAR*



Wade said:


> These things are here to test us - looks awesome though Mark :thumbsup:


Hi 

At last we have fixed the car. A wire had rubbed through next to the turbo:bawling: and when the car got hot it misfired. Man, that was one s++t job to find and I was getting so so stressed with the car :chairshot But we have done it now:clap::clap::clap::clap: will be putting the Dunlop stickers on tomorrow night after work so the car will be look good will put some pics up 

regards mark


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Excellent news mark, not long till the season starts and us skyline fans get to see u and Darren battle it out with Birley!

Greg
(ps sell me that 32  )


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

Glad to hear you've got it fixed:thumbsup: I've just looked at the entry list for the 28th and it doesn't look as though Darren is running? Are you racing the whole weekend or just the Sunday (2races on the same day?), hoping to come up to watch and don't want to turn up on the wrong day! Can't wait to see this monster screaming through Paddock:smokin:


----------



## EPRacing (Jul 3, 2007)

Mark the car look sweet  glad you find the problem 
Will be sending some of my stickers down to you when I come down for my mild tune on the GTR next time


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

daytona said:


> Glad to hear you've got it fixed:thumbsup: I've just looked at the entry list for the 28th and it doesn't look as though Darren is running? Are you racing the whole weekend or just the Sunday (2races on the same day?), hoping to come up to watch and don't want to turn up on the wrong day! Can't wait to see this monster screaming through Paddock:smokin:


Hi 

I will be racing on the Sunday, but I will be there on Saturday night. We are testing tomorrow at Mallory Park, so I hope it goes as well as it did on the DYNO. The flat shift is all working now and the car goes like f**k. Need to bed in the brakes, so will be taking it easy in the first session

regards mark


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

EPRacing said:


> Mark the car look sweet  glad you find the problem
> Will be sending some of my stickers down to you when I come down for my mild tune on the GTR next time


Hi Leon

I need the STICKERS ASAP so try and get them to me please


Regards Mark


----------



## Tokaikid (May 7, 2007)

Another shakedown at Mallory this morning.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Your car is stunning, great stuff. What happened to the old spolier?

Mikey


----------



## alternatengine (May 17, 2006)

Tokaikid said:


>


If your tall surely moving the seat back would be a better idea.... Cutting a hole in the roof seems extreme.

LMAO


----------



## gtr beast (Feb 4, 2010)

awesome beast


----------



## MarkRiccioni (Dec 9, 2003)

Awesome car! What tyres/sizes are you running if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## FOXR34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi Mark, she sure looks like she means business. Good luck with the racing:thumbsup:


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

Such a nice car.....we really need some videos of the action


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

Mikster said:


> Such a nice car.....we really need some videos of the action


Hi Mikster

I hope to have a vid for you after this weekend as it's the first round will let you all know how things go.

regards mark


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

I was at Brands at the weekend too in the Production BMW's

I missed your first race but I managed to catch the second race. I was watching at Paddock, and ill let you tell all the folks what happened :runaway:

I had a poke around it in the paddock and the car looked amazing. I was going to say hello and have a chat, but I didn't see you around anywhere. Good luck with the rest of the season!


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I was also at Brands at the weekend, car looked v quick in a straightline, but a bit of a handfull into,round and out of bends.

Do you know what tweeks you've got to make to the suspension?

Cheers,


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Brands*



markM3 said:


> I was also at Brands at the weekend, car looked v quick in a straightline, but a bit of a handfull into,round and out of bends.
> 
> Do you know what tweeks you've got to make to the suspension?
> 
> Cheers,


Hi MarkM3 and all

Well, what can I say! The car was a handful. Could not stop the back end coming round on me. At one point, I actually thought there was something wrong with the car in the first race, but still managed 3RD place On inspection, could not find a thing wrong, but we then decided to make the car much softer on the back end, as we did not think we were getting enough traction on the exit from corners. But I guess anyone could see this. Second race, got a great start. Straight into 2nd place at Paddock, then what felt like a vibration occurred, then bang. The back end came round. End of race! I was completely bewildered as to what the hell had just happened. I will get a look at the car this evening after work. If I find anything wrong, I will let you know.

Regards Mark


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

Good to meet you on Sunday. Great result in the first race, you could see the back end stepping out particually coming out of the top hairpin. Second race really felt gutted for you, have you any idea's on what the problem is ref rear end grip? The car seems to be behaving like a rear driver ATM, what sort of torque split were you running? Let us know your finding's. John


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the second race Mark, you could see after watching the first race there was some serious handling issues but well done on the third place looked like a handfull mate.


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Thanks*



neilo said:


> Sorry to hear about the second race Mark, you could see after watching the first race there was some serious handling issues but well done on the third place looked like a handfull mate.


Hi Neil

Thanks mate!

I cant bring myself to even look at the car at the moment. I am so p***ed off with the way the car was handling. I need to learn so much more about how to make a car go round corners properly I am building the engine for Marcus Webster's time attack car, so at least this is taking my mind off my car for the time being. But, yes, I was so gutted about the second race myself.

Regards 
Mark


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi All

I am now having the car and its geometry fully set up, so that the car will hopefully handle a lot better. I am have a few more goodies fitted too, so hope the car will be better for the next round at Brands Hatch. Will keep you posted 

Regards Mark


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

You can see the car is all over the place in this vid 

YouTube - Joss Ronchetti The Bullet Sunbeam Lotus DMN Brands 28th March 2010 Rear View


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Wow. It looks lke an over excited dog the way it's wagging it's tail around.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

its all over the place! 

lets hope the new settings improve it. 

Its not the rear diff playing up or something like that is it?


----------



## Starbuck (Mar 4, 2010)

Sweet vid  I love how the GTR is catching up on the straight. Once the handling is improved, it´ll run some decent laptimes for sure.
I first saw this R33 on Auto Otaku.com and I straight fell in love with it.
Pure porn.  
Keep up the good work and good luck on the coming races.


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi All

BRANDS HATCH MORE NIGHTMARES

Well what can I say more problems with the car gearbox broken can't get my head round it seriously losing heart with this now all work and NO play.

Regards Mark


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Mark 

Hold in there mate! I know it's all the expense and hassel which is a right ...t but get it fixed and back to racing:thumbsup:

Hope your luck changes.

Neil


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Hold in there mark, take a note out of Darrens book, he had some real bad luck over the past couple of years, but he stuck in there and now doing excellent.

Chin up mate.

Greg


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

chin up Mark , we got a pet gearbox builder on hand these days !


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

mwebster said:


> chin up Mark , we got a pet gearbox builder on hand these days !


Walt doesn't break gearboxes does he ?


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

Moff said:


> Walt doesn't break gearboxes does he ?


nooo, well not unless the day has a "Y" in it :chairshot


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Box*



neilo said:


> Mark
> 
> Hold in there mate! I know it's all the expense and hassel which is a right ...t but get it fixed and back to racing:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Thanks Guys

I will hold in, just pissed . Box is out and on a pallet ready to go and be fixed more money I think, I need a holiday lol

Regards Mark


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Make sure it is sorted for Mallory!!!!!


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

How are you getting on ?


----------

